# Giant Grey Squirrel



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I WANT ONE!

Seriously though, thats adorable xD for a second I was like 'she realizes thats a horse right?' then I saw his tail and almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish we had taken video of him cantering through fresh snow undersaddle, it was like an arctic fox bouncing up and pouncing down as you rode along... LOL

He was a confused boy, always kept you guessing what was going to happen next


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

hehe cute!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, hes adorable!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! They sure do have big squirrels in Idaho!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ehh i've seen bigger squirrels  lol. Super cute!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I had to open this thread, but I really , truly expected to see a giant, gray squirrel. maybe photo shopped or something. However, I got a chuckle. 

Chuckie.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: hahaha endiku i did that too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Love your gray horse


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

thats one grey squirrel I wouldnt mind having in my yard:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bahahaha!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

HA!! I was also expecting something more like this
v


v









v










v










v









v


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cute picture!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I think that I would want a serious harness to stay on that squirrel Allison. I would imagine that it would be worse than riding a sheep bareback -yep, had lots of fun in my youth riding our pet sheep 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

